

Ask HN: How to become an expert of Python asap. - Nagol

Are there any online resources(project, coding competition, etc) can make you become a Python expert asap?
Thank you for advice.
======
alixmartineau
To learn any programming language, I would advise, in this particular order:

\- Have a project idea or a goal

\- Get basic python knowledge (any renown book or tutorial will do[1]) and get
an overall feeling of the language, philosophy, main frameworks

\- Make sure that Python is the right tool for what you want to make or at
least one of the possible tools

\- Start your project and learn along the way by researching how to solve
problems the right way

\- Make your project work

\- Make it work better

\- Make it work faster

Bonus: Insert somewhere:

\- Other programmers' opinions on your code

[1] Resources: <http://www.diveintopython.net/>,
<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>

Also, see this thread on StackOverflow for other popular resources:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/70577/best-online-
resourc...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/70577/best-online-resource-to-
learn-python)

~~~
Nagol
Thank you very much.

